# Bought a jug of Tournament Ready



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

My heavily compacted soil is affecting my KBG monostand; they are suffering from heat and water repellency; Ordered a Jug of it and going to spray my property.

According to Karnok and Tucker (2003), the highest amount of water repellent soil is found in the top 5cm of the soil, which includes the root zone, organic matter, and microorganism activity.

I was going to try aqueduct, but the mechanisms/actions of TR seem to be better suited overall for many different types of soils.

Some interesting data, The surface tension of normal water is 72 dynes/cm, but adding wetting agents reduces it by 50% (~= 30-35 dynes/cm, depending on the agent)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@tneicna this webinar was very interesting.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&start=180#p130709


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

g-man said:


> @tneicna this webinar was very interesting.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&start=180#p130709


Thank you. I'll watch it shortly.


----------

